# background fsck result log?



## gforce (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey everyone, this is my first post, I tried to search for this but couldn't find it...

My computer is running a background fsck right now because I had to force a reboot without an unmount (the computer had locked up).

I'm curious about the background fsck that is running right now...  Is there a log that shows the output of this background fsck?  I'd like to review it and see what turned up, if anything.  But, I'm not sure if this log exists or where it is stored.

I know that sometimes when errors are found they are just dumped to the console screen, but I'm thinking that there has to be a full log somewhere...

Thanks!


----------



## Nokobon (Jun 26, 2009)

As far as I know fsck logs the result of a check to /var/log/messages.
But I don't know how detailed it is and if that's what you are looking for...


----------



## anomie (Jun 26, 2009)

Roger that. 

Check out the rc script: /etc/rc.d/bgfsck

Here's a little snippet: 

```
(sleep ${background_fsck_delay}; nice -4 fsck -B -p) 2>&1 | \
            logger -p daemon.notice -t fsck &
```

So it's sending output to the daemon facility, notice level. 

And in /etc/syslog.conf (by default), among other things, we see: 

```
*.notice;authpriv.none;kern.debug;lpr.info;mail.crit;news.err   /var/log/messages
```

So you can expect to see that output in /var/log/messages.


----------

